#ubuntu-design 2012-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> wendar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2012
<wendar> czajkowski: great! I'll add my talks too
<czajkowski> wendar: god stuff and if you know of anyone else going give them a shout to add to the wiki
<MrChrisDruif> czajkowski; ??
<czajkowski> MrChrisDruif: from a comment earlier on :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> But needs anything added to the wiki?
<htorque> hi all! http://design.canonical.com/brand/Logos/UBUNTU%20BRANDMARK_AW.zip contains lots of mac os x specific hidden files. can this archive be cleaned up?
<Guest39888> Hey! Are there any plans by the designers to implement the BFB from the mockups?
<Guest39888> The current one looks less slick: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90791469/Comparison.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> Looks nice with that highlight
<Guest39888> I'm hoping it gets implemented for precise.
<Guest39888> Maybe a designer could confirm if it's in the plans.
<Guest39888> so are there any plans to do so?
<mcbaine1> http://goo.gl/nATCX
<MrChrisDruif> Guest39888; I don't know.
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
<vmramach> hi
<etneg_> so  anyting new in ubuntu design stuff people need help with?
<etneg_> vectos possibly
<etneg_> im interested
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> and here
<dholbach> MrChrisDruif, I wanted to say good morning to /everyone/ :-)
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it's night for a lot of people
<ideaguy> Hello. I have a question regarding switching between multiple windows of the same application in unity. Switching using alt-"~" is very unconfortable, tilted view as well not good. It's very hard to get to the right window. While other UI's have simple switching option with moving mouse on the icon of the application and then it shows a (small or medium) list of open instances (windows) of that application. My question: shall
<czajkowski> wendar: would you mind sending https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2012  to canonical internally to let them know about the wiki page please.
<wendar> czajkowski: good idea, sending it on now
<czajkowski> wendar: thanks I blogged it yesterday but just in cae
<czajkowski> *case
<wendar> greetings, programs
<wendar> The big news this week is the HUD
<wendar> http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/introducing-the-hud-say-hello-to-the-future-of-the-menu/
<wendar> a bit of yummy UX, I have to say
<wendar> Also, the pangolin wallpaper submissions are open
<wendar> http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/precisely-how-we%E2%80%99re-going-to-make-the-wallpapers-in-12-04-the-best-ever/
<iainfarrell> hey wendar thanks for bigging up the wallpapers :)
<wendar> iainfarrell: I'll add it to the Ubuntu wiki too.
<iainfarrell> wendar: thx
<wendar> On using open source tools: I created a presentation in Sozi last week
<wendar> It's an extension to Inkscape that's like Prezi
<iainfarrell> how was it?
<wendar> I was quite impressed
<wendar> Easy to create transitions on one big SVG file
<wendar> the font kerning was a bit off, but I understand that's the underlying inkscape
<wendar> it does make for more interesting presentations than the usual slide deck
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-26
<wendar> here's that Sozi presentation, posted it for the conference http://lohutok.net/talks/homehacks/lca2012.svg
<wendar> (takes a while to load)
<dholbach> good morning
<pocopina> wendar: sozi looks interesting. check out http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored
<wendar> pocopina: oh, cool!
<pocopina> i haven't dug into impress.js yet, so i don't know what the learning curve is on authoring this with it
<pocopina> things
<iainfarrell> that's a really lovely piece of work isn't it :)
<etneg_> oh wow not a word
<iainfarrell> heh yeah
<iainfarrell> then you went and ruined it ;)
<iainfarrell> shhhh
<iainfarrell> :D
<etneg_> ha
<etneg_> so is there any new project ubunbtu needs artwork for?
<kenvandine> etneg_, what kind of artwork?
 * kenvandine would love to find someone to do a new icon for gwibber :)
<etneg_> icon?
<etneg_> i can
<etneg_> !
<etneg_> what size
<etneg_> http://gwibber.com/ this?
<kenvandine> yeah
<etneg_> what do youb have in mind and what size
<kenvandine> well a 256x256 svg whcih we can create smaller ones for
<etneg_> you want an icon based off the logo?
<kenvandine> yeah
<etneg_> ah 256, that should be a breeze
<kenvandine> well, actually not that logo
<etneg_> that globe logo in a 16x16 would have aliasing issues if you're looking at smaller
<etneg_> oh
<kenvandine> maybe a fresher looking one
<kenvandine> that logo is kind of hacky
<etneg_> you need a new logo and an icon?
<kenvandine> i guess that is really what i was asking
<kenvandine> the current logo needs a lot of work... and it is our icon
<etneg_> if you like i can do this
<kenvandine> awesome
<etneg_> spome of my other works are at, check your notice
<etneg_> if you still think i should, gimme a day or two:D
<kenvandine> it would be nice to have something that would look nice in mono as well, to fit nicely in the unity lens
<etneg_> ye no issues
<kenvandine> etneg_, no rush... that logo has been bugging me for a while
<etneg_> do you have any ideas in mind?
<etneg_> how aobut somthing like a book?
<kenvandine> i kind of like concepts that revolve around groups of people
<kenvandine> since it is all about your friends
<etneg_> ok
<kenvandine> social networking and all
<kenvandine> so like outlines of some heads together
<etneg_> how about this concept
<kenvandine> or even a play on the ubuntu circle of friends
<etneg_> a paper sorot of folded but on the lines of the paper there's lil figures on it
<etneg_> like k
<etneg_> i'll sketch something up and update you in an hr or two
<etneg_> whats your mail?
<kenvandine> ken.vandine@ubuntu.com
<etneg_> do you want this in RGB or CMYK?
<kenvandine> doesn't matter to me
<etneg_> k
<etneg_> see you in a bit
<kenvandine> thx
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<etneg_> http://i44.tinypic.com/120i99s.png
<kenvandine> etneg_, thank looks pretty cool, but probably too similar to the ubuntu logo
<kenvandine> but i like the concept
<etneg_> oh
<etneg_> we dont want the ubuntu logo in there at all?
<kenvandine> right, i was really referring to the concept of the circle of friends
<etneg_> so k
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> etneg_, pong
<etneg_> http://i41.tinypic.com/2rz7u6h.png
<kenvandine> that is very cool ;)
<etneg_> the grapevine red, orange and yellow in the font to give it some ubuntu feel to it
<etneg_> the blue to represent gwibber
<etneg_> the faces are basically a G
<kenvandine> etneg_, can you give it 4 faces to help differentiate it from the ubuntu logo more?
<kenvandine> so the basic shape is different
<etneg_> the 4th being in the centre osmewhere?
<kenvandine> on the circle
<kenvandine> right now it has the same shape as the ubuntu logo does
<kenvandine> a 4th would change the shape
<etneg_> where would yu like the 4th though
<kenvandine> plus it is always better to have more friends ;)
<etneg_> sure
<etneg_> :D
<kenvandine> move the left one down and to the right and the top one down and to the right and put it between those
<etneg_> let me try to understand this
<etneg_> that would look uniform though what you suggested
<etneg_> wouldnt*
<etneg_> i could just make a square if thats fine with you?
<etneg_> 4 faces in each corner or something along those lines
<kenvandine> etneg_, sure
<etneg_> sweet
<etneg_> the concept is fine/
<etneg_> ?
<kenvandine> etneg_, yup
<etneg_> cool
<kscloud> Quick question (if it can be answered): Are modal sheets going to come back for Precise?
<thorwil> kenvandine: if i may suggest a different direction: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/5b5370a06385148aa95674ea7741677e
<kenvandine> thorwil, thanks, but i think that is putting to much emphasis on the "G", I would rather focus more on being social
<kenvandine> thorwil_, i think in an ideal world users won't even really know they are using gwibber, they are just being social
<thorwil_> kenvandine: a million other projects are focusing on being social. that's no base for a recognisable logo
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> logos are tough
<thorwil_> time to log off for today. hopefully tomorrow sees a more stable internet connection :)
<kscloud> Anyone know? Because I'm planning a sort of overlay for a content area and don't want to mix metaphors
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> etneg_, pong
<etneg_> just a sec
<etneg_> http://i40.tinypic.com/rs9ef9.png
<etneg_> k
<kenvandine> i am liking that!
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> for an icon we could squeeze all that too, specially if it's at 256
<etneg_> at 16 or 32 we might have to tone it down a bit
<etneg_> http://i43.tinypic.com/14ictjl.png 64x64 icon
<etneg_> http://i40.tinypic.com/4qhoqa.png 256x256
<etneg_> do you need another concept?
<kenvandine> etneg_, mind if i blog to ask for feedback?
<etneg_> kenvandine: sure
<etneg_> feedback always helps
<etneg_> :D
<kenvandine> etneg_, can you email me the images and your real name so i can credit you in the blog post?
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx!
<etneg_> ok
<etneg_> sec
<etneg_> done
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx!
<etneg_> np
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<sladen> http://design.ubuntu.com/  if people haven't seen it!
<mmiicc> sladen: Great stuff!
<mmiicc> sladen: btw, do you know if Ubuntu websites will be mobile friendly any time soon?
<sladen> mmiicc: I guess you're implying they're not, right(?)
<sladen> mmiicc: if you've got a specific example of a specific page, viewed under a specific browser on a specific device
<sladen> then the thing to do would be to file a bug and start working on it :)
<mmiicc> sladen: :)
<sladen> mmiicc: so, what page did you see the issue on?
<mmiicc> I'm using HP Pre 3 (webOS), and every site looks like on the desktop (ubuntu.com, design.canonical.com)
<mmiicc> sladen: so it's quite hard to read, font is very small
<mhall119> sladen: nice, good job on that
<sladen> mhall119: not me.  Inayaili and the web team!  http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/ubuntu-brand-guidelines-get-their-own-site/
<sladen> (add your thanks and thoughts there, or file a bug)
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/
<etneg_> kenvandine: hi
<etneg_> anything positive?
<kenvandine> etneg_, haven't had time to blog, i'll do it over the weekend
<kenvandine> etneg_, i'll let you know :)
<etneg_> oh ok
<etneg_> no issues
<etneg_> do you need more concepts ?
<kenvandine> etneg_, not yet, i am pretty happy with that
<kenvandine> etneg_, but if you want to give some more concepts for people to look at
<kenvandine> that would be nice
<etneg_> alright i'll do another one and update you in a bit
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx, you're awesome :)
<etneg_> np:D
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> etneg_, pong
<etneg_> kenvandine: just a rough concept
<etneg_> let me know if it's ok
<etneg_> i took some bits from what thorwil had yday, i thought it was an ok concept what he had
<etneg_> incorporated some of mine
<thorwil> etneg_: link?
<etneg_> hold on
<etneg_> http://i41.tinypic.com/2gwxr42.png
<etneg_> it's not finished
<etneg_> kenvandine: ^^
<etneg_> on the paper, in handwriting we could have gwibber written
<etneg_> or anything else you want
<etneg_> there will be a bigger Font for gwibber for the overall logo
<etneg_> if you want we can add a few figure heads like inthe other one i had to keep it social friendly
<thorwil> etneg_: you should definitively no add elements to that, as it's already too much.
<etneg_> not really
<etneg_> but it is upto kenvandine though if he wants more
<thorwil> the note paper background will not work at the size of a launcher icon
<etneg_> unless the logo is decided, the icon cant be dcided
<etneg_> if ken likes the logo then the icon can be designed accordingly
<kenvandine> i like the other concept better
<etneg_> obviously the paper would be too small for an icon but not if i enlarge a portion of it
<etneg_> kenvandine: ah ok
<kenvandine> i do like the idea of turning the G and making it look like  a speech bubble
<kenvandine> but i still think i want to focus less on the name Gwibber and more on what it does
<etneg_> ah ok
<etneg_> you want me to add those figures here and see if you like it?
<etneg_> i could incorporate that onto the paper like someone wrote on it
<etneg_> like sort of scribbled faces on the paper
<kenvandine> nah
<etneg_> ok
<kenvandine> etneg_, thx though!
<etneg_> np!
<etneg_> i'll try somthing else
<etneg_> or improvise the speech bubble
<etneg_> kenvandine: ping
<etneg_> http://i44.tinypic.com/30a3n9w.png
<etneg_> its unifnished, i didnt add the Gwibbler typography at the bottom
<kenvandine> etneg_, nice looking!
<etneg_> oh he left
<etneg_> :D
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-24
<benkaiser> Hey mhall119, I am just getting started with the Core Apps Mockups and I have a few questions, should I ask them here or can I send you a private message?
<xnox> mpt: mpt: I made a small surgery on the usb-creator to allow it flashing nexus7 tablets. I did have to remove a few things that didn't make sense in the 'nexus7' mode.
<xnox> But I do wonder if/where is usb-creator design. And whether you want to see / tweak / change UI for flashing devices.
 * xnox should create screenshots.
<mpt> xnox, ev and I both remember there being at least wireframes for it. But I don't see them on the wiki anywhere.
<xnox> mpt: hmm... it was a while. I also had a vague idea that I saw wireframes about it.
<xnox> mpt: I'll make screenshots and / or come in to show the changes. And you can ponder about it, if you have time for it =)
<mpt> xnox, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USBInstallationImages> has Ascii art from before I redesigned it
<xnox> mpt: thanks =)
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-25
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-27
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<mpt> [/] Detect captive portals
<mpt> [/] Detect networks requiring Web login
<mpt> [/] Detect networks that require Web login
<mpt> [/] Detect when a network requires Web login
<mpt> [/] Prompt when a network requires Web login
<mpt>          *whenever
